# Cast Pro Series 13' 6-10oz Casting For sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Very good condition as it was barely used
Having trouble with phone camera but will try to get pix up tommorrow
$240 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

While taking pix i noticed a few scuffs on blank....nothing but usual usage marks but i don’t want to mislead anyone into believing it is perfect


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Does it have a trigger seat?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

No


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$230


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

View attachment 62585


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

mbg60 said:


> Does it have a trigger seat?


Just add a breakaway coaster to the real seat, they can double as a trigger.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$220


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closing tonight


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> closed here[/
> 
> Not been on here in awhile and just saw this. Do you still have this rod and want to sell it?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes and yes


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

It maybe sold........il let you know


----------



## kwilson16 (Nov 7, 2015)

fish bucket said:


> It maybe sold........il let you know


Okay I will wait to hear from you.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Rod is sold


----------



## jayyrodd13 (Sep 6, 2014)

fish bucket said:


> Yes and yes


----------

